# Horror Nights 11'



## stageact24 (Aug 1, 2011)

How does Universal's event looking this year in LA?

Just got back to the states, looking forward to halloween stuff again.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ehh it looks ok. First maze is the thing. Second is alice coopers nightmares and 3 is rob zombies house of thousand corpses. Last year was great hope this year will be same


----------

